#ubuntu-us-nm 2010-12-03
<woowoo> i love how the holidays brings out the worst in people
<woowoo> person in purchasing dept quit today and sent a copy of his scathing resignation letter to the whole institute
<nick125> Ouch.
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-12-03
<ColonelPanik> http://portaleslinux.org/phpbb/index.php
<n0wje> hello all
